
Mike Tyson's Cannabis Company and Ranch - jkuria
https://tysonranch.com/
======
hbcondo714
While driving to LA on the 405N, there is a large billboard for Tyson Ranch
but it's just some dude in a cowboy hat looking at the mountain landscape. I
would have never guessed it was Iron Mike promoting cannabis.

------
username444
He was on the Rogan podcast a few weeks back. Hoping this works well for him.

~~~
beenBoutIT
Hopefully Rogan will encourage Tyson to try psychedelics and undo whatever TBI
he's dealing with after all of that boxing.

~~~
djohnston
psychedelics don't reverse taupathies

~~~
beenBoutIT
A citation would be nice. They seem to help repair traumatic brain injuries
and other types of brain damage.

~~~
djohnston
a citation that they don't? show me a citation that they do. it would be on
the front page of nature if psychedelics could reverse the steady progress of
malformed tau.

i am a big believer in psychedelics, incidentally. i've seen the evidence for
their ability to help people cope with traumatic experiences, to curb
addictions, and i personally enjoy them, but they don't stop this disease.

------
milkytron
I would love for them to expand to Colorado, and wonder why they haven't yet.

------
biztos
He certainly would know a thing or two about pain relief.

~~~
strikelaserclaw
well he did break his back.

~~~
BennyH26
“Spinal”

